# Freezing embedded windows media player



## kaker1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello to all,

New here and hope to find help. I've had a long-standing problem with my presario 2500 laptop. Anytime I try to play a video stream through an embedded windows media player, the player freezes. This only occurs when the the video is streamed on an embedded windows media player. No video, no sound, no nothing. The video doesn't even start. When I hit the play button, the entire computer freezes.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kaker1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hate to bump, but 5 days and not a single response. Please help.


----------



## kaker1 (Apr 23, 2007)

As another follow-up, when I right click on the embedded video screen, there is a link for an error message. When I click on it, here is what it says:

_Windows Media Player cannot play the file because a network problem occurred. Verify that you are connected to the network, and then try again later._

Then, when I click on web help, it directs me to a page that says the following:

_You've encountered error message C00D11C3 while using Windows Media Player. Additional information is not currently available for this error._

And then, when I click for additional info, it says:

_Original Error Code

Original Error Message

C00D2EEF

Unable to locate the media server. The operation timed out._

Any help would truly be appreciated.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Try this:

In Windows Media Player, click the &#8216;Tools&#8217; menu and select &#8216;Options&#8217;. Click the &#8216;Network&#8217; tab.



Select a protocol, click &#8216;Configure&#8217; and then select &#8216;Autodetect proxy settings&#8217; or &#8216;Use proxy settings of the Web browser&#8217; (available for HTTP protocol only). Do this for each protocol. NOTE: If you are connected to the Internet through a dial-up connection, you might not be able to choose the proxy server. For more information, consult with your internet service provider (ISP).



If you are still receiving streaming errors, try a different protocol on the player. Go to the settings tab and select "Pop1 (http)" on the media servers drop down list (or "mms" if you are already on http). If a different "Pop" is available for that channel, try that too. NOTE: Only &#8220;mms&#8221; is available on the Mac.


----------



## kaker1 (Apr 23, 2007)

It worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL---patience pays---mark this thread solved.


----------

